
Detecting Lies in the Brain - modzu
https://theness.com/neurologicablog/index.php/detecting-lies-in-the-brain/
======
sevenoften
One thing that has disappointed me about science fiction in this regard is
that, when the idea is considered, I've only ever seen that consideration from
a dystopian perspective. I'm not aware of any serious attempts to look at it
from a utopian perspective, treating our current view that privacy is a
desirable thing as something that may eventually be as archaic as the
presumption that a person's skin color tells you all you need to know about
them. Could privacy dissolve enough that it becomes an equalizing force?
Imagine if politicians, lawyers, advertisers, etc could no longer conceal the
truth. (Any reader who has seen a good SF treatment of such, I'd love to hear
about it).

